# tank for frogs



## benito22 (Dec 2, 2008)

i have about 11 tadpoles dunno what kind cause i was given them and i was wondering is it ok to keep the in a normal tank like it,s 2.5x1 ft would this be ok to hold the frogs


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 2, 2008)

Where did this person get the taddies? Did he buy them?


----------



## benito22 (Dec 2, 2008)

lol ok my mums a teacher and another teachers son who is a zoo oligest breeds frogs and other animals and my mum got some from him for the class room soo yeah i got about ten from her
so yeah


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 2, 2008)

OK for tadpoles your aloud to keep em but then when they are frogs you have to let them go or give them back. A yr 4 class(in my school) got busted for keeping frogs and we got fined?


----------



## benito22 (Dec 2, 2008)

that sucks but im like very sure he breed them himself the other teacher said to my mum that he bred them himself so im fair sure they are captivley bred butt yeh


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 2, 2008)

meh....................You got a license?


----------



## benito22 (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 2, 2008)

Well if you have a license and they are captive bred you can keep em!


----------



## benito22 (Dec 2, 2008)

lol i got 2 eastern water dragons so i need a licence for them soo yeah anyway back to the origonal question would that tank be ok?


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 2, 2008)

The laws for frogs are totally different in South Australia compared to N.S.W.
Actually you could say that S.A laws for frogs are non existent!


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 2, 2008)

http://frogs.org.au/arc/legal.html

South Australian licences and protection
Only two species of frogs, namely the Southern Bell Frog (Litoria raniformis) and the Smooth Frog (Geocrinia laevis), are protected in South Australia. A "permit to take" is required to collect these species from the wild.

All other frog species remain unprotected. A permit is not required to keep or sell these species. No permit is required to take them from the wild in South Australia, however they can't be collected in National Parks, reserves or on private property without consent.

If frogs are imported from another State or Territory they must have been legally acquired in that State or Territory. Get an export permit from the corresponding State or Territory wildlife Agency prior to consignment.

For more information, visit the SA Wildlife Permit website or call the Fauna Permit Section of National Parks & Wildlife in South Australia on (08) 8204 8706.


----------



## benito22 (Dec 2, 2008)

lol thanx for that man lol


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 2, 2008)

aslong as the tank is 100% escape proof it should be fine you'll need a u.v. light and a water heater set at about 26c and some way for the froglings to climb out of the water when they are readt like a really rough flat bit of drift wood that should do alot of froglings die from drowning apparently because they are unable to break the surface tension so somthing they can grip onto is essential.


----------



## gman78 (Dec 3, 2008)

Try find out where they are from and what they are.
You can't release them if they are not local


----------



## ryno2085 (Dec 3, 2008)

benito22 said:


> lol thanx for that man lol


 
lol 

Mate, i feel so sorry for you that it took so long to get a straight answer.

Hooglabah seems to have his head on straight.


----------



## benito22 (Dec 3, 2008)

i rekon ay lol yeh anyway lol 
i kept frogs before soo i know all the require ments and stuff i just wanted to know if that tank would be ok 
soo yeh 
im gunna get some mosquito netting to use as a lid and then like put something around the top to secure it i was thinking like a wooden frame or something soo yeh i got some plans ill put some pics up once i have everything setup thanx for the help
i did some reaserch and they look like either green tree frog tadpoles or spotted grss frogs soo yeh
ill probz go buy some light fitting sometime this week 
i used to keep them on the windowcill and i mooved them to ontop of the lizard tank where the heat light is and they have started to grow really fast lol and yeh 
again thanx for all the help


----------



## ryno2085 (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck with it champ.


----------



## Packhouse06 (Dec 9, 2008)

sometimes its almost not worth asking questions on here because u often get ur head bitten off over and over again before u get the answers u were after! good luck with the frogs mate i have 5 GTF myself and they are awesome!


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 9, 2008)

Packhouse06 said:


> sometimes its almost not worth asking questions on here because u often get ur head bitten off over and over again before u get the answers u were after! good luck with the frogs mate i have 5 GTF myself and they are awesome!


 this might be true to a point ...but then they send in pictures of themselves ,doing something that is totally illegal without a permit ..and if you comment about that fact the person that created the thread gets huffy and puffy even though you have pointed out that they are breaking the law......so its a two way street here ,people do ask alot of questions because there are plenty of people that either dont know the rules or think they are above them ....


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 9, 2008)

frogs are one of my favorite herps so much character and its great fun watching them miss a jump and fall into the water then look around like they meant it. the mesh is a good idea but what would work better imo is if you custom make the wooden frame so its a tight fit some rubber seals where the wood goes over the tank betweeb the fram and the glass would be perfect and make it totally escape proof also it would reduce scratching on the glass wich can weaken the streangth of the glass. Rather than just putting the mesh over the top of the tank build it into the wooden frame makeing it even more secure. that should make the tank 100% escape proof.


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 9, 2008)

thats all well and good when it is actually somthing illegal or really dumb (free handling wild elapids is imo always dumb for example). but when a kid has gotten excited and bought a herp befor doing the research and get his head bitten off more often than not with out getting any help at all thats totally uneccacary personally i think we should give advice then have a go IF NECCACARY and gently remind the person in question that its always better to do reaserch first than risk the health of thier new animal.


----------



## benito22 (Dec 9, 2008)

lol thanx for the helpi was thinking about making the wooden frame for it soo yeh ill probz do that now thanx again


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 10, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> thats all well and good when it is actually somthing illegal or really dumb (free handling wild elapids is imo always dumb for example). but when a kid has gotten excited and bought a herp befor doing the research and get his head bitten off more often than not with out getting any help at all thats totally uneccacary personally i think we should give advice then have a go IF NECCACARY and gently remind the person in question that its always better to do reaserch first than risk the health of thier new animal.


  totally agree .......if its a genuine honest over excited newbie ,for sure answer the question ....


----------

